# ne fût-ce que (être)



## agalma

Hola, la frase a traducir es la siguiente:
"Et tout de suite je vais donner quelques réflexions sur ne fut-ce que cette formule : section de prédicat qui fait sentir immédiatement la récurrence (...)"

La verdad es que no le encuentro mucho sentido a esa construcción.

Agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

agalma said:


> Hola, la frase a traducir es la siguiente:
> "Et tout de suite je vais donner quelques réflexions sur ne fut-ce que cette formule : section de prédicat qui fait sentir immédiatement la récurrence (...)"
> 
> La verdad es que no le encuentro mucho sentido a esa construcción.
> 
> Agradezco su ayuda.


 

ne fut-ce que 

No es muy textual pero creo que hace sentido. PROPONGO:

.....algunas reflexiones, aunque no fuese que esta formula: 

Iben Xavier


----------



## jprr

Iben Xavier Lorenzana said:


> .....algunas reflexiones, aunque no fuese que esta formula:
> 
> Iben Xavier


Sí, creo que es eso pero falta el 'sur' 
....,  aunque no fuese que *sobre* esta formula ...
Podés tranquilamente corregir si no encaje bién en español.


----------



## agalma

En efecto es un giro un poco extraño, pero el sentido que ustedes le dan me ayuda a entenderlo.
Les agradezco su ayuda.
Saludos.


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

jprr said:


> Sí, creo que es eso pero falta el 'sur'
> ...., aunque no fuese que *sobre* esta formula ...
> Podés tranquilamente corregir si no encaje bién en español.


 

TIENES TODA LA RAZON !!!! Quedo' perfecto.

Iben xavier


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

... les ofreceré algunas reflexiones, aunque solo fuese sobre esta frase (o fórmula): ...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## agalma

Magnífico.
Gracias *Gévy!*


----------



## Gepo

Agrego, años más tarde, otra opción: ... *aunque más no fuese* ...


----------



## Gévy

Hola Gepo:

No conozco esta expresión. Por favor, ¿cómo seguiría la frase?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Gepo

Bonjour, Gévy, y buen año para ti!

La frase a traducir era:

_Et tout de suite je vais donner quelques réflexions sur *ne fut-ce que* cette formule...
_​
y me pareció que podría traducírsela mediante el siguiente giro (que al menos en Sudamérica es bastante usual):

_Y a continuación brindaré algunas reflexiones, *aunque más no fuese (que)* sobre esta formula..._​
Al menos, ese es el sentido en que entiendo la frase original.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Gepo:

Feliz año para ti también. 

No puedo decirte si has acertado con la traducción ya que esta expresión me es totalmente desconocida. 

Solo quería ver si se empleaba luego ese famoso "que" que me choca desde el principio.

Ya veo que también se podría usar, según indicas.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Gepo

El diccionario dice que la locución *ne fut-ce que* tiene _valeur restrictive et conditionnelle_, y que siempre se emplea _en position marginale ou en incise_, dos características que tiene el empleo del giro que propuse.

Con respecto a _ese famoso "que"_, puede empleárselo o no; pero, cuando se lo usa, a mí también me choca. 

Un abrazo


----------



## Gévy

Muchas gracias, Gepo. Eso es lo que quería saber. 

Curiosidad satisfecha. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## TheCosmopolitans

Hola a todos:

Estoy intentando traducir esta frase:
Notre croyance en l'universalité de notre modèle nous fait condamner tous ceux qui, fût-ce pour y accéder, ignorent nos Lumières.

Agradecería cualquier idea sobre la última parte: "fût-ce pour y accéder, ignorent nos Lumières".

El texto trata de la visión de Occidente sobre el resto del mundo.

Gracias de antemano =)


----------



## GURB

Problema ya tratado. La solución la tienes en el post 6 de Gévy (aunque sólo fuese para...).


----------



## Henry Days

Hola a todos
Quiero compartir un caso de traducción, es una frase de 1809 reproducida en un libro actual de historia del período.

"La connaissance d'opinions différentes ne changera rien aux nôtres, ne fût-ce qu'en nous faisant naître des idées nouvelles".

Al principio, y con la confirmación de este hilo, la traduje: "El conocimiento de opiniones diferentes no cambiará en nada a las nuestras, aunque más no fuese haciendo nacer ideas nuevas".

Pero *no me terminaba de convencer*, porque no cuadraba el sentido. Porque aquí el "aunque más no fuese" procede de una frase negativa. No tiene sentido decir: "No hago X, aunque más no fuese Z". Si no hago tal cosa, no puedo presentar la posibilidad restringida de hacer una parte de esa cosa.

Finalmente opté por "aun cuando dé la posibilidad de que nazcan ideas nuevas". 

Me parece que la primera versión presentaba una posibilidad dentro de lo negado, y la segunda una hipótesis por fuera de lo negado. ¿Será así o estoy enroscado en estos giros?

Agradeceré opiniones. Abrazos
HD


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

- ne... que = solo (solamente)

Ya tenemos hilos sobre el tema.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gepo

Henry Days said:


> "La connaissance d'opinions différentes ne changera rien aux nôtres, ne fût-ce qu'en nous faisant naître des idées nouvelles".
> 
> Me parece que la primera versión presentaba una posibilidad dentro de lo negado, y la segunda una hipótesis por fuera de lo negado. ¿Será así o estoy enroscado en estos giros?


Creo que la lógica es la misma. Es lo que señalé en uno de mis posts precedentes. La restricción de la frase negativa puede designarse mediante un "aunque". De todos modos, yo no introduciría "posibilidad" en la traducción. ¿Qué tal "aunque nos genere ideas nuevas"?
Abrazo


----------



## GURB

Hola


> ¿Qué tal "aunque nos genere ideas nuevas"?


Así conservas la concesión (aunque) pero simplificas quitando la restricción (ne...que)
*...aunque no fuera más que generando...*
Recuérdese la cita de T. Moore: Yo defendería la ley, _aunque no fuera más que_ para protegerme de mí mismo.
Un saludo


----------



## Gepo

D'accord ! Prefiero tu propuesta, querido Gurb.
Un abrazo,
G


----------



## Henry Days

Gracias a todos
Me quedo con la versión de GURB ("aunque no fuera más que generando"), similar a la de Gepo pero más castiza, me parece que queda mejor con el estilo de principios del XIX.
Abrazos.
HD


----------

